# Award points at TT's



## xxmimixx (10 Apr 2013)

Hello
Im want to get a few friends together to do some TT throughout the summer and want to record times to see how we have improved and assign some points for a end of season treat.
But really dont know how to work out a scoring system, although Im thinking of giving points for turning up obviously, for PB's but dont know how many points 

Also how does the time keeper keeps time, I would get so confused to keep track with a stop watch  how do they do it?

If anyone has any info that could help me I would really appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2013)

With time keeping, they have stop watches, you set off at intervals of a minute and record the time the rider passed the finish, then deduct the time that they were sheduled to start.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> Hello
> Im want to get a few friends together to do some TT throughout the summer and want to record times to see how we have improved and assign some points for a end of season treat.
> But really dont know how to work out a scoring system, although Im thinking of giving points for turning up obviously, for PB's but dont know how many points
> 
> ...


 
The local TT league awards points 50 for 1st place, down to 6 for 45th and then 5 for all other riders who complete (for 10's, 25's). For longer distances the points to the winner is increased and the points go further down the table. If you are all riding the same events can you not do something similar, create a race within a race, say there is 5 of you, the winner gets 50 points, 2nd, 40, 3rd, 30 and so on? Or just work the points out based on peoples actual positions using the points system I described above and keep a record of them?

Timing works quite simply, they know what time each rider sets off, when each rider passes the finish they record the riders number and the time they finished, then deduct the start time from that to deduce the ride time.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

Depends upon the initial differences between the riders. If they are quite far apart speed/time wise you may want to set up a handicap scoring system too.


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Apr 2013)

400bhp said:


> Depends upon the initial differences between the riders. If they are quite far apart speed/time wise you may want to set up a handicap scoring system too.


 
Hi 400bhp, you are quite right! Also I want to award and motivate people that even though are not winners or fast, still make huge improvements.
How do I work out an Handicap scoring system?
Thanks again


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

1 simple way:

Set a "base" time and/or average for each rider on their first run. Then have some kind of points system based on improvements.

E.g., a rider does an initial 10 mile TT in 25 mins. For every second above, below 25 mins award a point (negative if greater than 25 mins).

You could award separate points for turning up.

You could even have some weighting for weather conditions - e.g. positive points count double on a wet and windy run and, say, no negative points awarded.

If you are going to do it this way, then don't let the riders know what you're planning otherwise you might see some slow base runs.


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2013)

Once a rider has ridden one event.
Points can be given on improvements on his/her PB.
Each second equates to one point !
Plus give points for each TT attended.


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Apr 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Boris Bajic (10 Apr 2013)

Be aware: Everyone looks for some advantage or another. Even between friends.

Without timers at each end of the course, you'll be prey to riders chipping away at their times. It may appear simple, but it is soimetimes slightly complex, especially if folk get competitive.

Also... No road junctions (maybe left turns) and if possible no roundabouts. Nothing that might tempt someone on a quick run to take that little risk to get a good time. There is no way of predicting who will suddenly decide to risk life, limb and all for a 10-second improvement.

Why not (just for a laugh) join your local club and do some organised evening TTs?

The timing's all done for you, they're a good crowd and the cost is minimal. Clubs are not all snobbish and snooty. They usually welcome riders who are interested in doing a few TTs but don't want to go too much further.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2013)

I think the plan was to ride club TT's, but then create their own league outside of this using the times recorded. That is how I read the OP anyway


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Apr 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Be aware: Everyone looks for some advantage or another. Even between friends.
> 
> Without timers at each end of the course, you'll be prey to riders chipping away at their times. It may appear simple, but it is soimetimes slightly complex, especially if folk get competitive.
> 
> ...


 
Hi thanks for your reply.

Im using a TT course (which doesnt get used often at all  ) and it only has 2 left turns 
What do you mean timers at each end of the course? Someone to take times half way thorugh?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2013)

xxmimixx said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> What do you mean timers at each end of the course? Someone to take times half way thorugh?


 
I know that my club have somebody at the turn, with a stop watch because they published a half way time for the President's Ten, which was the final club TT of last year.

*Does anybody know how handicap times work, season-to-season? For example, if I rode twice last year will this year's handicap be taken from a standard time e.g. 25 mins or my PB from last year?

*Sorry for any possible thread de-rail but thought it might be relevant to the OP, also?


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Apr 2013)

good questions Sittingduck


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2013)

The finish and end of TT's is often not in the same place. So two timers needed.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The finish and end of TT's is often not in the same place. So two timers needed.


 
I thought as a general rule, TT's were there and back?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2013)

Even in an out and back the start and finish may not be adjacent. Examples J2/1 and J2/3 in Chelford/Goostrey/Allostock/Tremlow. Other courses are a loop, where the start and finish are offset, eg. J4/20 (broken loop) and J2/9 (placed to meet the distance requirement rather than anything else in this case I would imagine).


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Even in an out and back the start and finish may not be adjacent. Examples J2/1 and J2/3 in Chelford/Goostrey/Allostock/Tremlow. Other courses are a loop, where the start and finish are offset, eg. J4/20 (broken loop) and J2/9 (placed to meet the distance requirement rather than anything else in this case I would imagine).


 
I read your post as a material difference in start and end points, rather than relative differences.

Due to road layout and furniture there will be small differences of course.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Apr 2013)

I was just clarifying why two timers are required really. I have no idea if they make a concious decision on separating them, though it would make sense to do so though on some courses.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Apr 2013)

The TT course I have tried is a dual carriage way but the start is from a small side road and the finish is on the main DC, on the other side of the central reservation. So the two points are probably 150 yards apart, or something like that. No idea if this is typical...


----------

